# dog holiday help...



## ozbod1

hi guys, im hoping someone can point me in the right direction, im looking for a caravan or cottage etc to rent over the xmas period, either in cornwall or tenby area of south wales....i want to take my dog hes well behaved of medium size{staffy} ........any ideas or recommendations much appreciated....thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel

ozbod1 said:


> hi guys, im hoping someone can point me in the right direction, im looking for a caravan or cottage etc to rent over the xmas period, either in cornwall or tenby area of south wales....i want to take my dog hes well behaved of medium size{staffy} ........any ideas or recommendations much appreciated....thanks


The following specialise in dog friendly holidays.

Holiday cottages throughout the UK and Ireland | Welcome Cottages

Dog friendly accommodation, pubs, self catering, attractions, holiday parks, cottages, hotels, walks and holidays in the UK.

UK Family Holidays, Short Breaks, Self Catering Holidays


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Heres another for cottages throughout wales Holiday Cottages Wales UK - Welsh Holiday Cottage in Pembrokeshire, Snowdonia, Lleyn Peninsula, St Davids Anglesey North Wales


----------



## ozbod1

thanks i will take a look.....nice dogs too....:smile5:


----------



## Gilka

Would recommend here.....we stayed at the smaller cottage next door (Beachcombers cottage - that is fully booked over xmas) but this place has space over xmas. The beach is just fantastic, near enough a private beach because not many people use it - there is a bit of a walk up and down the cliff. But we absolutely loved it here and will be going back to beachcombers cottage.

Scylla View Cottage | Millbrook | Plymouth | Cornwall | Self Catering Holiday Cottage

We took 3 dogs with us although it was stated only 2 dogs allowed but we contacted the owner who is very chilled and said we could take 3. One of our 3 is a staffy and I think that she set a good example for the breed!! He seemed to like her, because she is so friendly (of course!!)


----------



## Barbara22

Hi, This is where we go every summer, stayng in a staitc caravan with our 2 (boxers). Really friendly place. Google Hedley Wood camping and Caravan park. They are north Devon/Cornwall borders, just inland from Bude. Barbara x


----------

